# Taking Your Dog EVERYWHERE...



## Mel (Aug 13, 2010)

How about to work?  Anybody ever take their dog to work, or keep their dog at work with them?

I work in a shop, cement floor, I don't see customers, I only deal with other employees.  I've been told its ok.  

I'm just wondering if there's something I'm missing.  Like some reason its a bad idea that I haven't thought about.

Because I really can't get this dog I want and leave the thing in the house for 12 hours every day, while I work.  But I want a total bond, "glued to my hip" kinda dog and so, he can lay at my feet while I work.  

What kinda things do you run into, or have to think about while taking your dog with you everywhere?  

I'm pretty sure I could get this dog passed as a "service dog" cause really I'm getting it to bond with and I hope help calm my anxiety.  I have Post Traumatic Stress and my nerves are shot and I'm always angry.  I miss having a dog and think it will help calm me down.


----------



## TheBadfish (Aug 13, 2010)

Some of my professors bring their dogs into to their labs and they aren't really supposed to. The only thing I could think of would be potty breaks. That combined with the dog wanting to play and not knowing that you may be busy at work could possibly be frustrating. I dunno what kind of anger issues you have, but think it through. Think what a dog would do, not what you would want it to be doing.


----------



## Mel (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't stay busy the entire time I'm here, so I have time to toss a ball or take a potty break.  

I get really stressed and strung out when I have too many things pulling at me.  I have other health issues.  I've always had a dog or a cat that I've been bonded with, but since I moved out, I haven't had that.  My cat stayed with my parents and my sister took my other dog.  I still get to see my other dog, but its not like she's "mine" anymore.

I know dogs can have a very calming effect, and I'm hoping it'll help settle me down some.  I know in the past it worked and I'm missing not having a dog with me.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 13, 2010)

When mine are young they go with me everywhere . It's part of the socialization process .


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 13, 2010)

Mel said:


> How about to work?  Anybody ever take their dog to work, or keep their dog at work with them?
> 
> I work in a shop, cement floor, I don't see customers, I only deal with other employees.  I've been told its ok.
> 
> ...



what kind of shop. my step dad has a paint and body shop and they always keep dogs their with no problem.my dog go"s with me to  our race car shop the only thingi  worry a bout is antifreeze other then that their good good luck with your pup


----------



## Mel (Aug 13, 2010)

Its a truck shop at a dealership.  The anti-freeze is not a problem, I'm not technically "in" the shop, I'm on the shop counter where they come in for parts.  And I'm the only one in there so he can keep me company.

I went and picked him up just now.  He's a Heeler mix that just wasn't showing the aggression needed for the cattle.  But he's got the other Heeler traits, like loyalty and smarts.  He's real laid back and I think we're gonna get along fine.  

Tomorrow we're going to Hiawassee for a car show.


----------



## tournament fisher (Aug 13, 2010)

my dog never leaves my side unless she is in the truck with the a/c running in the summer or heat in the winter. i have even bought two vehicles. one is her truck and its a yukon with the third row seats taken out so she has a big bed if needed. to say the least my dog is my very very best friend!!!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 14, 2010)

I had a dog that I took to the office all the time.

The dog knew more people than I did.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 14, 2010)

maker4life said:


> When mine are young they go with me everywhere . It's part of the socialization process .



Yep.....this.............

I have took my last couple dogs with me as pups especially...........Even if its just to the store down the road.

Seeing all the sights, people, and other animals stimulates their brain.


----------



## Gabby (Aug 16, 2010)

Mel - P.T.S.D. is a real problem and an acceptable reason to have a Service/Assistance dog. You can train your own and there are some very good sites for doing this. Here is some info:    http://www.iaadp.org/doj-def-comments-Title-II-III-SA.html
http://sdog.danawheels.net/ot-adog.shtml
http://www.topdog.org/
My suggestion is to start training ASAP and get a patch or tag for the dog to wear showing it is an Assistance/Service Dog.  http://www.things4yourdog.com/page/1078985
You cannot be stopped form taking an assistance dog anywhere and they may not ask you about your disability.
Just do the basics and follow the training tips on these sites and you'll be OK !!!
Gabby


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 16, 2010)

Heeler = very loyal dog.  I had one for 14 years went every where i went.  it was very convenient since at times I worked on ranches as well as was in the feed business for a while, so he fit in.  Heelers are very loyal to their owner.


----------



## Mel (Aug 16, 2010)

Gabby said:


> Just do the basics and follow the training tips on these sites and you'll be OK !!!
> Gabby



Thank you for all the links, I'll check them out today.

He's not formally house broke, so we're working on that.  I take him out and walk him all over, then come back in and he messes in the floor.  I got him a crate and this morning when we went out, he did like he was supposed to and I praised him.  

He's at work with me now, laying in the floor at my feet.  I got a fan on him and some water.

So far I've just obsessed over what I'm gonna do with him, what if he pee's on something, or what if this happens or that happens and he embarrasses me.

I dunno.  I want a forever friend, but I've laid in bed at night just fretting about what I've gotten myself in to.  I'm obsessive about smells and his doggie gas is stinking up my room, but I got him some good food - Taste of the Wild.  He wasn't on a very good diet before.  

I just dunno.  I don't know if I'm prepared to handle this.  We'll see.


----------



## Foxhole Jr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Mel,
 I have a female lab that has been going everywhere with me since she was about 12 weeks old. She goes to work with me everyday and hangs out in my office. I am in the transportation business and rarely have anyone other that my partner and I in the office with us. I can tell you that she has releived alot of stress for me and my partner when things get kinda crazy around here.Just make sure you give her plenty of bathroom breaks and she should do fine.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 16, 2010)

Good luck Mel!!!!!

I wish you and your canine buddy all the best.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I could bring one of my dogs to work.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 16, 2010)

Mel go ahead  and do it, he will be behind the counter with you and that will make him bond with you and you with him, nothing like a buddy with you that you can count on.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 16, 2010)

Charlie comes to work with me. Hes even on our website..


----------



## fishingtiger (Aug 16, 2010)

My year and a half old yellow lab comes to my office in Atlanta with me. We have an open office with about 50 people in it and she has been coming here since she was about 12 weeks. I have trained her not to bark and she stays right by my desk. Everyone really enjoys having her here.


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 16, 2010)

Anywhere my dogs are welcomed and legally able to visit, they do.  That includes work unless I have a client coming in or a vendor coming in.  I'd rather not terrify our clients with a German Shepherd or Pit Bull.  

Both dogs are well-mannered enough that they have awesome down-stays and end up curling on a bed in my office while I'm at work.  Our parent company's owner has small dogs so there is even a fenced area attached to our group office.  Of course, neither of my dogs go outside unattended or when the little dogs are out there. The little ones always want to pick fights!


----------



## Mel (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the replies!  I really appreciate the positive and encouraging comments.

He's done great today.    I brought a baggie of food so he could have lunch when I ate.  Typically I go out to get something and bring it back here to eat.  So I had chick fil a and he had his food.

Everybody comes around to see him when they come in for parts and have enjoyed him being here.  I thought they would pick on me or something, but so far its worked out great.  

And no messes!  

Last night I took him in Tractor Supply, I got some looks, like um, can you have that dog in here kinda second glances, but we were in and out quick.  I hope this food helps his coat and is as good as they say it is.  Its a no grain type deal, bison is the main ingredient.  Its not too terribly expensive and so far he's been eating it good.  

I started to feel bad for him just laying in the floor all day, but at least he's getting petted and attention, whereas if he was at home, he'd be laying in a crate by himself all day.  

We'll stop at the park on the way home and stretch our legs with a little walking.


----------



## wickedardvark (Aug 16, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind, Mel - heelers can be very aggressive - towards cattle and people. I had a heeler years ago that went everywhere with me, but I had to be careful because he was very territorial and actually bit a couple of people. They can be aggressive, but like wranglerjoe1968 said, very loyal. Also very smart.


----------



## Mel (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I know about the aggressive tendencies of the breed, that was one reason I was leery to get a Heeler, I wasn't sure I was assertive enough to keep him in his place and I wasn't sure I could handle all the socializing and manners.

But this fella...   He's scared of cows and is real timid and can be kinda jumpy if you startle him.  He's very loving and wags his tail at everybody.  When people ask what he is, I tell them he's a Cattle Dog that's scared of Cattle.  Haha. 

But I do hope he gets more confident and once he bonds with me, he'll learn to protect me and my truck.  I hope he gets like, he'll watch me and know if he needs to protect or just be chill.  

He's still intact as well, so once I'm sure I'll keep him, I'll have him neutered.

They thought he was full blooded Heeler, as his mama is full blood, but they think a bird dog or something got with her.  He doesn't look 100% like a Heeler.  

Here's a couple cell phone pics.


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 16, 2010)

Tractor Supply
Petsmart
PetCo

All allow pets in their stores.  Local pet stores may as well.  

SOME Home Depots and Lowe's do, but it's best to ask first before bringing your dog into the store as it now varies by store.

A friend of mine saw someone bring their Yorkie into Home Depot, sitting in the basket.  She decided to bring her German Shepherd.  The guy told her that "only dogs who can ride in a cart were allowed."  She went and got one of the dollies they have (the flat carts,) put him in a down-stay and pushed him around the store.


----------



## Mel (Aug 16, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> The guy told her that "only dogs who can ride in a cart were allowed."  She went and got one of the dollies they have (the flat carts,) put him in a down-stay and pushed him around the store.


Haha!! That's awesome.


----------



## Esylivin (Aug 16, 2010)

Engineer Chief


----------



## maker4life (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Hairy Dawg (Aug 16, 2010)

Mel, the more you take him, the more comfortable you will become with him being around. Before long, you'll be lost without him if you leave him at home.

Dan, that's a cool pic of Chief taking care of business.


----------



## wickedardvark (Aug 18, 2010)

Bass Pro Shops will allow dogs in the store on a leash or in a buggy. That dog looks like a full blooded heeler to me. Good looking dog.


----------



## Mel (Aug 18, 2010)

If I take this dog out more and get him around other dogs and stuff, will he get more confident?

Because he's jumpy and scared of everything.  

This is his third day at work with me.  He's doing good.  Laying in front of the fan chewing on a rawhide right now.  All the guys pet him when they come in for parts.  Some even come in just to pet him before they leave.  I think they like having him here, more than I do, haha.

The first two nights in the crate, he didn't want to go, I had to push him.  Last night, he went in on his own. He's quiet in the crate and sleeps good.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 18, 2010)

My pup go's everywhere with me, when Im working at the shop she hangs around and I work on the docks out on the lake she plays around the bank . when I go hunting she hangs around camp and waits for me to bring her a deer. only problem is now Ive spoiled her and she dosent like being left at home alone.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 18, 2010)

Mel said:


> If I take this dog out more and get him around other dogs and stuff, will he get more confident?



For sure.

Check with your local parks dept. and see if there are any designated dog parks.  They are great for socializing dogs.

OTOH, there dogs are a lot like kids -- some are just naturally shy and reserved.


----------



## Mel (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I know of a dog park.  




Twenty five ought six said:


> OTOH, there dogs are a lot like kids -- some are just naturally shy and reserved.



But this is a Blue Heeler, he's supposed to be all aggressive and trying to herd people and stuff.  He runs AWAY from cows.  He won't fetch or show interest in toys at all.  I almost wonder what they did when they were raising him.


----------



## specialk (Aug 18, 2010)

i've got 2 chihuahua's that go everywhere with me and/or my wife.....at work our customers come in _looking_ for ''the babies''.....get your dog a blanket or pad for while he's at work...he will appreciate it i'm sure....my two dogs sleep all day, it's normal......


----------



## Mel (Aug 18, 2010)

specialk said:


> get your dog a blanket or pad for while he's at work...he will appreciate it i'm sure....my two dogs sleep all day, it's normal......



I think the cold concrete probably feels good considering how warm it gets in my office, but I will get him a "bed."  I've kinda been holding off on spending too much until I'm certain I'm gonna keep him.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Mel, I wonder if he is part pointer.  I had a red heeler/pointer mix that was a real love.  He had bigger ears than a regular heeler but they still stuck up, just looked like bat ears.  And longer legs and much softer coat than a pure heeler.

Anyway, that is great that you are taking him to work.  Be careful that he doesn't sneakily follow you out somewhere and get trapped in a place that could be dangerous for him, like a parked car on a hot day or a room full of chemicals.  You could give people doggie treats to hand him and that would help him to think that people=good stuff!

If he likes frisbees, or even if he doesn't you could bring him to the Greater Atlanta Dog and Disc frisbee competition coming up August 28th.  It will be at the Big Haynes Creek Wildlife Festival in Conyers.  There will be lots of friendly, well behaved dogs there for him to meet.  My husband and I are going and will have a pop-up tent for shade and you are welcome to hang out with us and our friendly little girl dog, Pearl.  It is a toss and fetch competition and this will be her first time competing.


----------



## Mel (Aug 19, 2010)

Bkeepr said:


> Hi Mel, I wonder if he is part pointer.  I had a red heeler/pointer mix that was a real love.


I wondered if he might be crossed with some kinda spaniel or bird dog because he's colored isn't just like a roaning, but more spotted.




> Be careful that he doesn't sneakily follow you out somewhere and get trapped in a place that could be dangerous for him, like a parked car on a hot day or a room full of chemicals.


I keep him tied, I don't let him roam around loose.  Not yet anyhow.  He's real skittish and some of the noises and unfamiliar area makes him nervous.  So until he knows this is where we stay during the day, he'll be tied and with me if we have to go out. 



> If he likes frisbees, or even if he doesn't you could bring him to the Greater Atlanta Dog and Disc frisbee competition coming up August 28th.  It will be at the Big Haynes Creek Wildlife Festival in Conyers.  There will be lots of friendly, well behaved dogs there for him to meet.  My husband and I are going and will have a pop-up tent for shade and you are welcome to hang out with us and our friendly little girl dog, Pearl.  It is a toss and fetch competition and this will be her first time competing.


That sounds awesome, but I have to work that day, then going to a car show that evening.  I would like to look into some of that agility stuff with him.  I got to get him where he'll play, I don't think they ever bought toys for him.  He so far has shown no interest in fetching, balls, ropes, stuffed toys or anything. :-/


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Mel, some heelers are like that, lots of white coat with blue ticking.  If you let him get around friendly laid back dogs that don't have dominance issues it would help him.  Agility would be good too, it would build his confidence and bond him with you.
Here is a photo of Rooster.  He was white with red ticking and mixed with pointer, you can see the wide skull and squared muzzle.  And big old ears!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like your doing good. He will do better with time. Just take him out and meet as many people and dogs that you can. What makes most dogs scared is from not getting socialized. Being locked up and never getting to know the world. You sound like your doing a great job. Keep it going and it will be fine.


----------



## Mel (Sep 1, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Sounds like your doing good. He will do better with time. Just take him out and meet as many people and dogs that you can. What makes most dogs scared is from not getting socialized. Being locked up and never getting to know the world. You sound like your doing a great job. Keep it going and it will be fine.



Thanks.  

We're getting along pretty good.  I don't bring him to work every day now, just 2-3 days a week.  I don't want him to get SO attached he has separation anxiety.  So I try to mix it up between taking him everywhere and making him stay home some days.  

I LOVE how I can let him outside and he never leaves the yard.  For the most part the property is fenced in and he can't get to the road if the gate is shut, but you just never know when one will wander off and get into something, but Cinch is so good about staying near the house....but he also knows to go way out near the woods to do his business, haha.  

He is one smart doggie for sure.  Just gotta work on his confidence, he's jumpy, skittish and unsure of people.  He wouldn't even come up to my 10 year old niece.  But I guess that's because he had never met her before because he loves to play with and is SO good with my brother's two kids, 5 and 2 years old.

One day I'll get caught up on stuff to where I can start really teaching him some things.  Right now I figured we're still getting settled.


----------

